# please help, winsock problem, internet gone



## xtxoxpxd (Jun 23, 2006)

i thought my winsock registry was corrupted, so i followed this link:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811259

and used the manual repair which started with deleting Winsock and Winsock2 in the registry. I followed all the instructions, but after i reinstalled them, my internet still wouldn't work.

I've tried using netsh winsock reset in cmd. I've tried using netsh int ip reset also. when i do i get..

"Reseting Echo Requet, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset"

however, i'm pretty sure im in as admin as the top says "Administrator: CMD"

i am running vista.

PLEASE help, i feel like i've done everything. Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you read this at the bottom of the article:


> *APPLIES TO*
> 	Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Standard Edition (32-bit x86)
> 	Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Enterprise Edition (32-bit x86)
> 	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
> 	Microsoft Windows XP Professional


I don't see Vista in the list.

I don't know if this will recover you at this point, can't hurt to try.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 & Vista.*

For XP, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

For Vista, Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## xtxoxpxd (Jun 23, 2006)

after netsh int ip reset reset.log:

"Reseting Echo Requet, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset"


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What is the problem you are trying to solve?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Bob, he applied that manual repair for XP to Vista, and now nothing networking works. I think it's time for a repair installation of Vista.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The "netsh winsock reset" command is the same for Vista as for XP

That one just posted "netsh int ip reset reset.log" is not the same for Vista as for XP.

It should be either "netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log" and "netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log". 

Take a look and you can see that the standard response for XP is no longer the same for Vista.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Correct, I'll fix my script.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

xtxoxpxd,

So back to you.

Now that we got that straightened out, might try the correct TCP/IP reset command for Vista. Hopefully it will be a lot faster than a repair install of Vista.

Also what is the symptom you are having in the first place? Is it that you can't connect to the Internet at all or just can't browse from a web browser?

Can you ping any external sites by IP (e.g. ping 4.2.2.1)
Can you ping any external sites by Name (e.g. ping www.yahoo.com)


----------



## xtxoxpxd (Jun 23, 2006)

when i try to connect, it comes up as "limited or no connectivity". i've tried wireless and LAN.

PING: transmit failed, error code 1231

netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log...
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Resting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log...
Resting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.


i'm loggied in as admin in CMD


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Getting a description of the problem is very helpful. That's why I asked that first place.

So you are not even getting IP address information assigned from the router. Is that correct?

And I'm not sure why the Access Denied error. Is there another account with admin rights you can try this from?
Can you boot to safe mode and try both the reset commands as well as accessing the Internet.

And just to confirm, since you have wireless, have you tested at another location. This is just to rule out whether your router is part of the problem.


----------



## xtxoxpxd (Jun 23, 2006)

i'll try it in safe mode now. i'm 100% sure its not the router since i've been using it for 2 months and only stopped working when i deleted the winsocks. i've also tried other routers around my location, same problems.

i'm not sure if i'm getting IP info or not. how do i check? when i connect, it says "successfully connected to xxx" but the icon says limited connectivity. i'm sending 27 packets and receiving 0. if i go to details, it hads 169.254.136.202 and 255.255.0.0


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you are getting a 169.254.136.202 then you are not getting a valid IP address assigned. 

So if it was working, then why did you delete the winsock registry entries in the first place.


----------



## xtxoxpxd (Jun 23, 2006)

ok i did it in safe mode, now both commands return:

There's no user specified settings to be reset.

one of my programs wasn't working and the FAQ brought me to that microsoft site. it clearly wasn't the problem, i realize now, so it was dumb to do that.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's exactly what I get as well. So at least we are using the correct command and not getting any error messages. 

Now what happens if you reboot.


----------



## xtxoxpxd (Jun 23, 2006)

internet still doesn't work.

thanks for the help thus far bob. it's really looking like i need to reinstall vista.. am i able to repair it or reinstall it to fix the registry but keep my current files?


----------



## xtxoxpxd (Jun 23, 2006)

partial solution, if anyones interested.

i used "netsh int ip install" which fixed my internet configuration, but my wireless drivers is not working. however, LAN works now.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

How is it that your wireless doesn't work but you have LAN access?


----------



## xtxoxpxd (Jun 23, 2006)

no clue. when i go into my device manager, the wireless device isn't even showing up. but when i use "scan for hardware changes" on network adapters, it appears. but if i try to update it, it says i have the most up to date version. when i open network connections, there's no wireless option.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If the wireless network adapter isn't functioning properly, how is it that the LAN works? What network adapter are you using for that access?


----------



## LAPTOP GAMER (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm pretty new to this, but I want to learn as well. I had the same problem and I solved it by installing the drivers of the system recovery disk as I had no wireless connectivity ether, it worked for me as I have had 2 hard drive failures and the first time I paid a computer shop $25 for a winsock reset, then I thought wouldn't those settings be on the recovery disk?, so I tried it and it worked.


----------



## xtxoxpxd (Jun 23, 2006)

Bob Cerelli said:


> If the wireless network adapter isn't functioning properly, how is it that the LAN works? What network adapter are you using for that access?


LAN was some NVIDIA driver i think. i reinstalled the wireless driver off the manufactor's website and everything is up and running again.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad that solved the problem. Using the correct command for Vista took care of it.


----------

